# Abandoned farm houses in the Forest of Dean



## William H (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello all,

Below are some pictures from my first ever explore to some abandoned farm houses near Newnham in the Forest of Dean. Unfortunately, I can't gather any history about it and there's nothing inside the houses which suggest how long it's been empty or why.

The houses are in literally the middle of no where. I had to drive up a mile long track and park up before making my way on foot. Walking and visiting these buildings was quite an experience - maybe because it was my first time - but it certainly felt like we were the only people left on earth. There was no sign of life anywhere.

I've been here twice. The first day we missed out on another abandoned building, so we went back. After the second visit, I learnt there was a further third building (perhaps with some history inside?) so I definitely have to go back.

Anyway, without further ado:

Lovely view of the Severn as you drive up the mile long dirt track:


























As you can see, in the middle of no where:

























Day 2:















No idea whether the barn is still in use. There was some bales of hay which seemed to be fresh, but there was no sign of life:





Thank you and I hope you enjoyed my pictures.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 14, 2013)

Great report, I love seeing mother nature taking over what is rightfully hers!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 14, 2013)

Ace first report, you've got the hang of it already! Keep it up!


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 14, 2013)

nice pictures


----------



## William H (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks all, nice to have positive feedback!


----------



## Stussy (Jan 14, 2013)

Lovely bit of Derp there, enjoyed it, and nice shots to boot, keep up the good work!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 14, 2013)

Lovely natural decay! It's great when they're left to die without any help from vandals, but a shame there's no personal belongings to suggest a story. Nice shots and I hope to see more reports from you


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 14, 2013)

Cracking houses.


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool place!


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice. I used to live near Cinderford. Love the FOD. Never knew these were there though!


----------



## smiler (Jan 25, 2013)

Interesting outbuildings, especially the double half doors, I enjoyed looking, Thanks.


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 25, 2013)

A derp-house...These please me alot


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 25, 2013)

nice shots


----------



## Fury161 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, Great shots, I have somewere like that lined up for my 2nd report but can't go near it till the evenings draw out a bit. 2 Abandoned farm houses all on the same plot.


----------



## hbroadb (Mar 15, 2022)

Hi, I don't suppose you have a copy of these photos still? They no longer load and I'm keen to see if this is the property I visited today. Would be interested to see how it looked in 2013 compared to now.


----------



## mpriddy (Mar 16, 2022)

Hi there the photos will not load are you able to send a copy to me please


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 16, 2022)

hbroadb said:


> Hi, I don't suppose you have a copy of these photos still? They no longer load and I'm keen to see if this is the property I visited today. Would be interested to see how it looked in 2013 compared to now.



The OP has not been on here since 2016 so highly unlikely you will get a response.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 16, 2022)

mpriddy said:


> Hi there the photos will not load are you able to send a copy to me please


The OP has not been on here since 2016 so highly unlikely you will get a response.


----------

